# Ditch lights and programing



## wc3026 (Aug 20, 2012)

So I picked up some ditch light housings tonight and want to put them on two of my locos. Now I am not so good at understanding the way it is put in the instruction manuals so I am wandering if any of you have a easier way of putting it.

I want them on when going forward and off when going in reverse. I want to be able to make them flash when I want to(this is where I get lost).
The lights I got were details west DL-361 with 3v bulbs.
I am using digitrax sd163d decoders and MRC Prodigy advanced2 system.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

That requires CV programming. One light needs to be connected to Function 3, the other to Function 4. Then program functions 3 and 4 to be on with the headlight. Typically the alternating flash is programmed when you hit the Horn button. You will need to check the output voltage, as you might have to use a 470 ohm resistor for the 3v bulbs.

Have you contacted Digitrax or download the decoder's CV list and instructions?


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

You sure you got that DigiTrax product number correct. It doesn't even come up on the DigiTrax site. (?)

Mark.


----------



## wc3026 (Aug 20, 2012)

Sorry it is the DH163D


----------

